# HDMI port not working on TV or something else?



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just recently got myself a new laptop (specs at bottom of message) and took it around a friends house and plugged it into their HD TV via HDMI - all worked well, the laptop recognised the TV straight away, optimized the display and away we went.

A few days go by and I decided to upgrade my own TV from an SD to an HD TV (Bush BLED24FHDL8) yeah I know cheap as chips, but it's going alright so far ... well except this problem pmsl.

Within 5 mins of setting up the TV channels I decided to plug my HDMI cable into the laptop and then into HDMI 1 slot on the back of the TV, I changed the input of the TV to HDMI 1 and.... nothing.

Going into the display settings of my laptop didn't show a 2nd display, so I changed various settings trying to get it to recognise the tv, but nothing, still no signal showing on the TV, and nothing showing on the laptop.

So I changed over the cable to the HDMI 2 slot on the TV etc and still nothing on the laptop, I fiddled with the settings again and still couldn't get the laptop to recognise there was a 2nd display, nor get any signal on the TV.

As a last resort I unplugged the HDMI cable and tried the VGA cable I have - and this decided to work, although no sound as I didn't have those cables plugged in.

When I plugged the VGA cable in, the TV and laptop recognised each other straight away and I didn't have to do another thing.

But I've still got this HDMI problem --- I've even gone out this afternoon and brought 2 brand new HDMI cables, a cheap one and decent priced one, but alas still nothing.

I've had a look around the net and cannot find anything that might help me out, hence coming on here in the hope someone may have experienced something similar with these TV's or know of something I'm missing with my laptop??

I'm beginning to think the HDMI slots on the TV are defected in some way, I'd appreciate any thoughts.

Thanks

Mike

Acer, Aspire 5742Z
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Intel Pentium CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
3766 Mb RAM
Intel HD Graphics, 1755 Mb


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you checked the menu/settings of your TV to make sure there is no
setting that allows toggling HDMI off/on?


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

TekTime said:


> Have you checked the menu/settings of your TV to make sure there is no
> setting that allows toggling HDMI off/on?


Yep, gone through every setting there is on the TV and nothing what so ever - spent another 20 mins this morning trying to figure it out, but nothing.

Beginning to think that I'll be taking this TV back at the weekend!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since it's a cheap model, it may simply not support computer connections over HDMI. The manual should state this clearly. If that functionality is important to you, take it back and buy a model that supports it.


----------



## appleberry (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi maybe i can damper your spirits as well.
I got a Fujitsu Windows 7 with INTEL HD GRAPHICS on the 31-12-2011 and the HDMI output worked for 1 week exactly and then nothing. Tested 3 different cables with no joy. The only time i can get it to work is if i leave the cable plugged in and reinstall the driver then it connects but once i restart it does not connect. I took the laptop in to the dealer who tested it on their TV and replaced it. I get home go through the setup and i do not install any 3rd party software, plug in the HDMI cable which connects then restart the laptop and guess what not working. Not even the Fujitsu repair centre can help. I think it is the INTEL HD GRAPHICS card that is the problem as you can find quite a few forums on the same topic. Also updating the driver is no use.
I will post feedback here once i get a resolution.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> Since it's a cheap model, it may simply not support computer connections over HDMI. The manual should state this clearly. If that functionality is important to you, take it back and buy a model that supports it.


That's true, I never thought about it not supporting a laptop really.

The manual has the setting up of a PC connection via VGA, which is fine because the laptop connects through that, but in the HDMI section it just says "plug the HDMI cable into the HDMI slot on the back of the TV and then plug it into your HDMI device" ... nothing more.

So as they don't mention it directly then I can only assume that I am unable to connect a laptop through HDMI to the TV.

Oh well, I'll be taking it back this weekend then and getting an better model.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

appleberry said:


> Hi maybe i can damper your spirits as well.
> I got a Fujitsu Windows 7 with INTEL HD GRAPHICS on the 31-12-2011 and the HDMI output worked for 1 week exactly and then nothing. Tested 3 different cables with no joy. The only time i can get it to work is if i leave the cable plugged in and reinstall the driver then it connects but once i restart it does not connect. I took the laptop in to the dealer who tested it on their TV and replaced it. I get home go through the setup and i do not install any 3rd party software, plug in the HDMI cable which connects then restart the laptop and guess what not working. Not even the Fujitsu repair centre can help. I think it is the INTEL HD GRAPHICS card that is the problem as you can find quite a few forums on the same topic. Also updating the driver is no use.
> I will post feedback here once i get a resolution.


Hmmm, interesting to hear about the Intel thing, I'll keep that in mind for the future if I get problems with the HDMI connection to other TV's.

As I said in my OP the HDMI connection from the laptop worked fine on a friends TV, no problem what so ever, so at the moment it's looking like the bargain TV I got was a bargain for a reason lol!


----------



## appleberry (Jan 10, 2012)

When you say it works on you friends tv, do you mean that you have tested it again on his tv after it stopped working with your tv?
As i said the first laptop worked for a week then stopped and when i took it in to the dealer they tested it on a different model tv with the same problem. I also have a HDMI to DVI cable so i tested it on my desktop screen and still the same.
So in all 2 new laptops, 3 different cables and 3 different monitors - NOT WORKING.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

appleberry said:


> When you say it works on you friends tv, do you mean that you have tested it again on his tv after it stopped working with your tv?
> As i said the first laptop worked for a week then stopped and when i took it in to the dealer they tested it on a different model tv with the same problem. I also have a HDMI to DVI cable so i tested it on my desktop screen and still the same.
> So in all 2 new laptops, 3 different cables and 3 different monitors - NOT WORKING.


I've only tested it the once on his TV, and then brought my TV a few days later and tried it on this new TV and it wouldn't work at all --- can't get back to my friends for a few weeks (as they live quite far away) and no-one else I knows has a HD tv I could try it on, so I don't think I've got much choice other than to get another TV at the weekend.

Which isn't really an issue, I don't mind spending another £40-50 on another TV, if it works of course ---- it'll be sods law that I'll get another TV at the weekend and it still won't work.

Although that will of course point to it being the graphics card of course.

Cheers for your input btw


----------



## appleberry (Jan 10, 2012)

i would suggest you take your laptop with to test when before buying the new tv as i highly suspect it is the issue with your laptop.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

appleberry said:


> i would suggest you take your laptop with to test when before buying the new tv as i highly suspect it is the issue with your laptop.


It's not the laptop since it worked fine on another TV. This is a common issue. Most cheap TV's don't support computer connections over HDMI.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

appleberry said:


> i would suggest you take your laptop with to test when before buying the new tv as i highly suspect it is the issue with your laptop.


Yeah I had thought of that, however, I've just done a little digging on the situation...

If you go to this thread http://communities.intel.com/thread/20548?tstart=0 over at intel's site, it gives the impression that it's not just my laptop and in fact like you mentioned it is a problem with the intel graphics.

So, after all that it looks like I've just got to sit tight and wait for Intel to pull their finger out with an update!!


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

Further to my last reply, I was just trying out a few things on the screen resolution to no avail and I decided to reboot my laptop.

Whilst it was rebooting the TV 'no signal' box disappeared and then the 'Starting Windows' flickered up on the screen, it was stable for all of about 10 seconds until the log in screen appeared on the laptop and then the TV screen went blank again, and showed 'no signal'.

This proves then that it's something not right with the graphics software, and reading more of the topics over on intel's website it would seem they are dragging their feet in offering a solution so far.

Oh well, that'll teach me for getting a laptop with intel graphics and not Nvidia like my last 2!!


----------



## appleberry (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah
This is actually the 3rd new Fujitsu laptop in 3 weeks.
The first worked except the DVD drive could not read any disc's not even the original software disc's.
The second worked fine for a week then the HDMI stop all of a sudden.
The HDMI port on the 3rd worked for 5 minutes until i restarted.
I did realize that the 2nd & 3rd replacements where from a different branch so i am guessing they have a faulty batch but i have been the only one that has complained so i really do understand how i can be so unlucky as i have had no issues with the previous 4 laptops i had.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

appleberry said:


> Yeah
> This is actually the 3rd new Fujitsu laptop in 3 weeks.
> The first worked except the DVD drive could not read any disc's not even the original software disc's.
> The second worked fine for a week then the HDMI stop all of a sudden.
> ...


Not good at all, I'd have changed the laptop to a different manufacturer if that was me lol -- just one of those things I guess!

I've had 3 Acer laptops in 8 years and never had a problem hardware wise with any of them (the previous 2 to this one were all sold on still working fine)

I spose it's not Acer's fault in this case but Intel's instead, I just wish they would pull their finger out and sort it, it would appear they've known of the problem for over a year now!


----------



## appleberry (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a Fujitsu for more than a year and i was very happy with it that is why i was not hesitant to buy another and also it was a great price for the specs - 5600 ZAR and the normal retail price was 6999 ZAR. CORE i5 6GB RAM 750GB HD WIFI/BLUETOOTH


----------



## camberly (Feb 13, 2012)

Silversheepz said:


> I'm beginning to think the HDMI slots on the TV are defected in some way, I'd appreciate any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
I have it on authority from Argos who manage Bush TV technical support that the HDMI inputs on Bush TVs are not compatible with Windows 7. Interestingly I can get my 19" to work with Windows 7 (64bit) in SAFE mode. 
There do not appear to be any software updates on the horizon to fix this issue, and it was suggested that I may wish to return my 6 week old TV for a full refund.


----------



## camberly (Feb 13, 2012)

Further to my previous post, I have installed a NVidia GeForce GT220 graphics card with 1GB DDR2 ram. The HDMI output recognises my BUSH television as a valid HDMI display, and provides a normal display. The NVIDIA driver was released in May 2011 and is digitally signed by Microsoft.
The original drivers that did not work were Intel for the on-board graphics.


----------



## Silversheepz (May 27, 2005)

camberly said:


> Further to my previous post, I have installed a NVidia GeForce GT220 graphics card with 1GB DDR2 ram. The HDMI output recognises my BUSH television as a valid HDMI display, and provides a normal display. The NVIDIA driver was released in May 2011 and is digitally signed by Microsoft.
> The original drivers that did not work were Intel for the on-board graphics.


Cheers for the updates, but I've decided to just leave it be, I only wanted to watch DVD's via my laptop and play the occasional game of WoW on it.

So I've brought myself a cheap DVD player, and am staying with playing WoW on the laptop.

It's easier than packing up the TV and visiting the city to return it -- I live in the sticks, so it's a bit of a trek.


----------

